# Baldor motor ok for conversion?



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

I have an industrial motor from a compressor I think. A baldor 208-230/460V, @~ 30-28/14, 1725 rpm, says 10 horse and 85.5% efficiency. Can this be used for an elecric conversion? Will I have to send it off to be re-wound? Can I re-wind it myself? I have so many questions, there are even more motors to choose from as military surplus, but I am not sure what would make a suitable conversion motor.


----------



## subcooledheatpump (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats fine if you want to use it with a high voltage conversion. If you'd like to use 240 volts, you'll need about 300-340 volts DC input to an industrial inverter. If you'd like to use 480 volts, you'll need 600-680 DC input. 

Any industrial VFD will technically work, but what you really want is one with vector mode that will accept an input from a shaft encoder or resolver

If you want to go with a lower voltage "made for EV" controller, you'll need to get it rewound. 

Also you won't be going very fast. 10 HP isn't much, you might be able to squeeze 40 or 50 HP out of it by overcurrent and overvolt/frequency with a suitable VFD


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Actually, the hpgc AC50 is a Leeson 7 1/2Hp 3phase motor, rewound with half the wire turns and double the wire gauge to lower the voltage rating to 96 pack volts. Which winds up being about 80 AC volts at the motor.

or you can call Kevin.
http://www.topekaelectricmotor.com/

He is a Baldor dealer and has a really nice truck done this way.

Your 10hp motor is a Good size for an EV.

Miz


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

sweet, thanks guys


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

I just opened my old test motor and found that each phase consisted of 4 coils connected in series (4S).
I changed that to 2s2p. This 1/4 inductance, 1/2 the voltage and doubles the current. Each individual coil will see the same current as before.
With a 4p configuration you'd 1/4 the voltage and 4-fold the current.

The only issue I can see is uneven current distribution over the parallel coils.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

jhuebner said:


> I just opened my old test motor and found that each phase consisted of 4 coils connected in series (4S).
> I changed that to 2s2p. This 1/4 inductance, 1/2 the voltage and doubles the current. Each individual coil will see the same current as before.
> With a 4p configuration you'd 1/4 the voltage and 4-fold the current.
> 
> The only issue I can see is uneven current distribution over the parallel coils.


So you tried it. How much extra power are you able to get out of it?


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

Stiive said:


> So you tried it. How much extra power are you able to get out of it?


I can't really tell, since its only idling. Before it spun up to 60Hz from my lab power supply, now it spins up to 110Hz.


----------

